# Urgently looking for temporary senior kernel developer



## agilestorage (Feb 11, 2021)

We have a problem regarding a missing kernel- / driver-module for switchtec PM8546 NVMe switch and NTP bridge.

Is anyone here who has ability to help us finishing the already started development work for the above listed task? This could not be finished because a external development company has been shut down last Tuesday.

Please get in touch with :

Christof Zihlmann
CEO AGILESTORAGE Europe GmbH

Phone: +41 41 552 50 20
Mobile: +41 76 801 80 91
Mail: christof.zihlmann@agile-storage.com


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 11, 2021)

I will post this to the FreeBSD developers (private) mailing list. Not many developers actually use these forums, which are more admin/end-user orientated. You can also (and simultaneously) post this to the freebsd-drivers mailing list; see for this and possible other applicable lists: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/eresources/#eresources-mail


----------



## agilestorage (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.  Yes please post this message where ever it could be helpful....


----------



## SirDice (Feb 15, 2021)

If you're interested I suggest you send a PM to agilestorage. Don't post your email address on a public forum unless you really like to receive copious amounts of spam.


----------

